
Show HN: The simplest Perceptron you'll ever see, in JavaScript - atum47
https://github.com/victorqribeiro/perceptron
======
anonfunction
Really interesting and indeed simple to understand!

I ported it to Golang if you're interested in checking that out:

[https://github.com/montanaflynn/simple-go-
perceptron](https://github.com/montanaflynn/simple-go-perceptron)

~~~
atum47
Cool

